# Anybody here able to custom build 2 small buildings?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for someone to custom build 2 buildings for my outdoor line. Not looking for superdetailed or interiors. More along the theme of the wood bird house buildlings I am using now. The buildings I want made are Emmet and Ma Otters house and Doc Bullfrogs resturant from the movie Emmet Otters Jug Band Christmas. I have pics that I found online. Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Why wouldn't *YOU* be able?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You could ask Daniel Smith. 

http://www.danielsmithrailroads.com/

http://forums.mylargescale.com/22-photography/36898-et-wnc-lucky-mojo.html

Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Garret, I wouldnt have posted the question if I could build the darn things myself. Mike


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Daniel Smith could do it. Jeff Roaten also would be able to. Both are great men to work with and both have built more than one scratch-built building for me. 

cat


----------

